# New here



## CharminsMom (Dec 15, 2009)

Just wanted to say "hi" since I'm new to this board. I've been a vet tech for 15 yrs and just finally got a hedgie Currently I have birds from finches to macaws, dogs, cat, guinea pigs, 3 snakes, 1 bearded dragon, veiled chameloen, 7 tarantulas, 1 turtle tank, reef tank and cichlid tank, lots of chickens and 2 pygmy goats. Its a bit of a zoo here...haha.

Anyway to my hedgie, he's cute as can be!! Got him on Sunday and they said he was 7 almost eight weeks. Haven't bothered him much to let him adjust and this evening he was more interested in me. I've hand fed a few pieces of food and he takes them from me.
He's eating, drinking and etc. Silly guy crawls under his fleece. If he's not under it, he in his plush tent.

Here's he is....his name is Charmin

http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af1 ... ST2009.jpg


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC and congrats on your new addition! He's so cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute and i love the name  congrats and welcome to HHC


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Too cute  Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful little boy with his bright white quills and wee pink nose! One request: MORE PICTURES


----------



## CharminsMom (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks ya'll! His name came from my hubby after he got bit. He said Charmin b/c he's not squeezably(sp?) soft...hahaha.

I ordered him a bunch of goodies today since the petstores don't have a good selection. He got switched to carefresh tonight b/c he crawls under the fleece where he pees/poops. I was fining it hard to keep him clean with the potty zone under the fleece. He doesn't seem to care that I took it away. He still has his hide box with fleece in it.

I found my sugar glider pouch today. So I put him in it to get him use to me. After about an hr, he stopped hissing and climbed out. 
Here's another pic.....
http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af1 ... 115442.jpg


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

wow, you have so many awesome pets! I have a female veiled chameleon. And Harley the hedgehog of course. Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey welcome, and congrats on your baby he is just gorgeous. I love his colour!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome to HHC!  Your Charmin is just a sweetheart! And neat variety of animals! I always love hearing what other pets people own as well as our hoggies!


----------

